# Someone needs to save Willow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

By telling me what I can do to stop her from pooping in the house!!!! 
Tonight we had just gotten in from our before bed walk. This was the third time she had been out in two hours and she ran up the stairs and went right at the top! I really don't understand what her problem is. I have reverted back to taking her out every hour, even if she isn't looking to go out.
I guess she really doesn't want me to get another puppy because if she keeps this up there is no way I'd even think about it. hno:
(good thing for Jake he was first)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> By telling me what I can do to stop her from pooping in the house!!!!
> Tonight we had just gotten in from our before bed walk. This was the third time she had been out in two hours and she ran up the stairs and went right at the top! I really don't understand what her problem is. I have reverted back to taking her out every hour, even if she isn't looking to go out.
> I guess she really doesn't want me to get another puppy because if she keeps this up there is no way I'd even think about it. hno:
> (good thing for Jake he was first)


Yuck for you. After a poopy accident inside about a month ago I went back to praising them for going outside the same way when I first potty trained. Wonder if you use the same rewards (treats, praise). Also I had read that dogs don't soil where they eat. If it's a favorite spot maybe feed her there so she learns a different association. I moved where I placed the bowls so that feeding could happen anywhere in the house in their minds. You could also think that she's helping you feel good about your decision regarding Henry. Ah Willow. Good thing she's so cute.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

This may not be everyones idea of correcting it, but I was advised this by a Police dog trainer. Millie was toilet trained but seems to go randomly inside the house at around 7 months old.

If you catch a wee or poo in the house, take the dog back to the 'crime scene' regardless of how long its been there and hold their nose over it. (Don't rub their nose it in, thats just mean). Give a firm "Willow No !", take them back outside and give the toilet command, even if they've just been. 

You are trying to reinforce that toileting inside the house is a no, no and outside is the right place. I did this a couple of times and it stopped completely.

Oh and you know to really deodorise the area with a biological solution.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Either the solution I have is not working or she is going to go even if she can't smell the last tines crime.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't offer any help sorry! But little Willow is adorable even though she is a little poopy poo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I can't offer any help sorry! But little Willow is adorable even though she is a little poopy poo


She knows too cause when hubby yelled down she ran and hide under the table. Little stinker. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just a thought Donna,
Has she always had free reign over the whole house? 
I am just thinking that the space that she is allowed might be too big for right now? maybe not allow her upstairs while you go out until she has been accident free for 3 months downstairs?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sometimes you just desperately wish you could read their minds as I suppose somewhere in their doggy reasoning there is a reason they do these things!??? Before we went away we were having trouble with Arlos bedtime wee, he just won't go, but a few times came back in and wee'd, he was great while we were away, but last night, come back into our room and wee'd despite having been let out three times in an hour each time with company Grrrrr. 

Still if Willow does get to much for you(as if) can I be front of the queue to save her


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think there is a substantial queue of people ready and waiting to 'Save Willow'   

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> I think there is a substantial queue of people ready and waiting to 'Save Willow'
> 
> xxx


We can all live in hope, but happily we will all be disappointed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> We can all live in hope, but happily we will all be disappointed!


I'm first in line as I am closer and Molly needs a friend


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This face saves her every time..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo the little madam Donna, ruby will still, on occasions sneak into our dining room and do it. Tends to be of its raining outside.
I don't have any suggestions I'm afraid - especially as you thought you had cracked house training with her and she seems to of gone backwards. 
Has it been wet weather when she has done this?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's all I could think of the weather ....rain, wind ???

On your marks, get set..... The race is on to 'save' Willow lol .... Renee ...I think you will win xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo the little madam Donna, ruby will still, on occasions sneak into our dining room and do it. Tends to be of its raining outside.
> I don't have any suggestions I'm afraid - especially as you thought you had cracked house training with her and she seems to of gone backwards.
> Has it been wet weather when she has done this?


She was acciedent free for over two months. There was one day about three weeks ago where my parents were very busy and "forgot" about taking them out. They all had a wee in the house and"someone" had a poo. I was upset with my parents but stuff happens. 
That's was when it started. I made an excuse for her each time. Last night was it. No excuse. We had just come in!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm maybe it's the rebellious teenage years at full speed with a vengeance?
(Girls are always worse than boys.... I know I was )
Or do you think willow could be a little bit jealous of jake, and the attention he may of been getting over not been too well on recent occasions? 
So she's been naughty to get your attention?? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She was acciedent free for over two months. There was one day about three weeks ago where my parents were very busy and "forgot" about taking them out. They all had a wee in the house and"someone" had a poo.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Do you include your parents when you say 'all' and 'someone' !!!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max did the same thing for a couple of weeks...I really yelled at him in the end and he stopped as quickly as he started. Think he knew he had gone to far!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Little stinker.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Literally. hehe


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This face saves her every time..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


All that gorgeous red and that adorable face.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna Molly's couch is going to be big enough for two just sayin


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Literally. hehe


You have no idea!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna Molly's couch is going to be big enough for two just sayin


When can I move in? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> When can I move in?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


You or Willow? or both?? ha!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at this way - Wonderful Willow is just being super thoughtful - saving you from the hassel of juggling two extending leads, poop bags, torch, Jake stalking the bush etc etc all in full sight of your fascinated neighbourhood - how much more convenient or you if Willow poops in a nice, accessible area where it is easy for you to find


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

PS obviously she is welcome chez moi anytime you want to ship her over


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> PS obviously she is welcome chez moi anytime you want to ship her over


Excuse me way cheaper to ship her mon chez moi! I can drive and get her then it's free Willow wars is starting ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> PS obviously she is welcome chez moi anytime you want to ship her over


Surely your hands must be full by now and you do not want a bad influence on Dot at such an impressionable age.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Excuse me way cheaper to ship her mon chez moi! I can drive and get her then it's free Willow wars is starting ha!


Ill arm wrestle you for her...or we get shared custody. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Ill arm wrestle you for her...or we get shared custody. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmm I think my arm is bigger than yours and you know someone has lots of treats!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Hmm I think my arm is bigger than yours and you know someone has lots of treats!


Hahahhahah!!!! Ok shared custody?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hahahhahah!!!! Ok shared custody?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Come and get her! 
I finished the calender. Got the dogs up. (they have been sleeping at my feet since 830) took them out. They both peed and trotted around the yard for a bit. (of course I didn't grab a coat) We come back in and I take down the stair gate so we can go to bed. Willow runs up one side of the stairs, down the other and poops on my newly cleaned hallway runner  and  and  and now I am back to 

Maybe she knows I forgot to add her birthday to the calendar.....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Come and get her!
> I finished the calender. Got the dogs up. (they have been sleeping at my feet since 830) took them out. They both peed and trotted around the yard for a bit. (of course I didn't grab a coat) We come back in and I take down the stair gate so we can go to bed. Willow runs up one side of the stairs, down the other and poops on my newly cleaned hallway runner  and  and  and now I am back to
> 
> Maybe she knows I forgot to add her birthday to the calendar.....


Nooooooooooo Poor little Willow....don't eat any Oh Henry's around her maybe she knows you were thinking about a little brother

Yay!! can't wait to see the calendar!! Don't tell Amanda but I don't have a passport yet but I am going to apply and go and pick her up soon I am sure she will see this and try an beat me to it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Hahahhahah!!!! Ok shared custody?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'll think about it maybe it could work out??? Don't want to get banned ha!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Come and get her!
> I finished the calender. Got the dogs up. (they have been sleeping at my feet since 830) took them out. They both peed and trotted around the yard for a bit. (of course I didn't grab a coat) We come back in and I take down the stair gate so we can go to bed. Willow runs up one side of the stairs, down the other and poops on my newly cleaned hallway runner  and  and  and now I am back to
> 
> Maybe she knows I forgot to add her birthday to the calendar.....


You don't even need to put a coat on when she kindly poops in the nice warm hall 

Seriously though - keep her lead on her if she has not pooped while you are out, that way she starts to do the pre poop run around you can just march her back out side again...

Obviously she was also trying to communicate to you the pointessness of cleaning too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> You don't even need to put a coat on when she kindly poops in the nice warm hall
> 
> Seriously though - keep her lead on her if she has not pooped while you are out, that way she starts to do the pre poop run around you can just march her back out side again...
> 
> Obviously she was also trying to communicate to you the pointessness of cleaning too


I feel like I just don't know her poo schedule any more. I have not changed her reading times and she use to be pretty regular. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear poor you, I do think Willow is at the age when some seem to suddenly revert back to early puppies in one way or another, I know some have had them suddenly crying at night time when they had been settled for ages. Can only suggest limiting her access to the whole house if that is possible and making a huge fuss when she does manage to go outside. Do you put her outside straight away even when she has gone inside? Don't honestly know if it helps but guess it can't hurt. Other than that deep breath and large wine may help!


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

She is very very cute!! xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I feel like I just don't know her poo schedule any more. I have not changed her reading times and she use to be pretty regular.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She's a really educated dog. I know some people like to read while they do their business...  

I actually had to reread that. Donna do you let her chew on bully sticks throughout the day or any other chew that's food. I had been letting these two have extra because I've been working on a project and they have been pooping more frequently. Now they just have the Himalayan chews as they can't finish them off with the same speed they can with the bully sticks.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't know if this helps; there was a dog on TV the other day who would always make a puddle in the house as soon as it came back in, even when it had been outside for ages, apparently not needing to. The trainer said its problem stemmed from the fact it realised that every time it did its toilet outside it was brought straight back in. Consequently it was hanging on in order to stay outside longer only to find it couldn't hang on any longer once it did come inside.
Obviously that's not exactly what's going on with Willow, but I wonder if the solution they used for the TV dog might help. Apart from the obvious heaps of praise when he did go outside, they had to continue the walk or play for another five minutes afterwards, so that he stopped associating toileting with the end of fun. A pain when it's bedtime I know, but might be worth a try.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Nooooooooooo Poor little Willow....don't eat any Oh Henry's around her maybe she knows you were thinking about a little brother
> 
> Yay!! can't wait to see the calendar!! Don't tell Amanda but I don't have a passport yet but I am going to apply and go and pick her up soon I am sure she will see this and try an beat me to it


MY PASSPORT IS READY!!!! WILLOW!!!!!!!!!!! I am coming for ya!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> MY PASSPORT IS READY!!!! WILLOW!!!!!!!!!!! I am coming for ya!!!!



That is so nice of you to go and pick her up for me:whoo: I will send you my address hahaha!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> That is so nice of you to go and pick her up for me:whoo: I will send you my address hahaha!!


HAHAHAH!!! well played....lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> That is so nice of you to go and pick her up for me:whoo: I will send you my address hahaha!!


I am cracking up cause you guys would send her back express mail!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am cracking up cause you guys would send her back express mail!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



I would never send her back express mail hno:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I would never send her back express mail hno:


I'm so soft for her she could poop on me and it wouldn't really matter. This is probably the reality behind why she is so fresh. I'm sure Marzi will agree. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaha - what if I wanted willow?? Molly & lady are far too used to been princess pooches in their own domain - what willow needs is a bit of rough from Ralph!! And she will feel at home with another red like ruby  & the travel would broaden her horizon!! 
Donna - has willow disgraced herself again this evening / today? Or has she managed to redeem herself?? Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so soft for her she could poop on me and it wouldn't really matter. This is probably the reality behind why she is so fresh. I'm sure Marzi will agree.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I absolutely agree - it would be impossible to really mind because she is totally gorgeous and more importantly however much the rest of us would have either or both your pups, the truth is they are YOURS, they love you and we understand exactly how much you love them because we love our dogs just the same  

This pooping in the house thing is just another stage, she'll grow out of it sometime in the next 16 years or so.... I'm still working on getting my 17 year old son to hit the target when he pees  and he is not nearly so sweet as Willow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahahaha - what if I wanted willow?? Molly & lady are far too used to been princess pooches in their own domain - what willow needs is a bit of rough from Ralph!! And she will feel at home with another red like ruby  & the travel would broaden her horizon!!
> Donna - has willow disgraced herself again this evening / today? Or has she managed to redeem herself?? Xx


I just got home from work so thus far she is doing well.  Can you imagine poor Boo? One red devil on each ear!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm still working on getting my 17 year old son to hit the target when he pees  and he is not nearly so sweet as Willow.


If you accomplish this I will pay for the secret!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> If you accomplish this I will pay for the secret!!!


Fantastic, I thought I was the only mum who had failed to toilet train her son. 

Dogs are generally easier than children, most of the time, and they are certainly better at making me feel loved and appreciated


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, I don't have any magical solutions but can sympathise. I just think some dogs take a lot longer than others. Roo took forever although with her it was always weeing and not the other. In the end I can remember catching her in the act and shouting a very firm No at her and putting her straight outside. I know this is not ideal or recommended but FOR HER it did make a difference and she trained up very quickly after that  .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just got home from work so thus far she is doing well.  Can you imagine poor Boo? One red devil on each ear!!!


Haha - I don't think boo would still be as keen on climbing through the fence to have too red poos hanging of each ear!!
I'm still surprised she comes back day after day - she really doesn't get the best reception,you think my two would be used to her coming in, taking over, helping herself to their toys, chews, water and bed like she owns the place !!!! Lol x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so soft for her she could poop on me and it wouldn't really matter.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


This made me laugh - be careful what you say, especially as she sleeps on your bed!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe if Willow sees this she will learn to go on the toilet You could buy her a little puppy magazine


----------

